# How Many Teaspoons in a Tablespoon?



## ShtWine (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok before you get all in a huff about this being a stupid question, I was raised to believe a tablespoon is always equal to three teaspoons.

You can even go to google and it will tell you .333 teaspoons in a tablespoon.

I am putting together a wall chart to hang in my wine room so I went here:
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/measures.asp
Who doesn't love Jack Keller?

I understand that different materials are going to have different per teaspoon weight.We should all get that, but how could a tablespoon weigh differently than three teaspoons using the same measuring method? For the select items shown below, it varies between 3.3 tablespoons and 2.7 tablespoons. That's a 10% variance on the high side and even more on the low side right? In the last case you might be doubling/halving your addition of sorbate! Which one would be properly used to extrapolate multigallon batches?

Here's a quick graphic:






Yea, I know... get a job... too much time on my hands... etc...heh


----------



## saramc (Feb 24, 2013)

I have used this chart in the kitchen.. http://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking/convert/measurements.html

This one gives a good explanation of the variances... http://www.winemakersdepot.com/Measurement-Conversion-Chart-W44.aspx

But for winemaking this one works... http://www.wineryatversailles.com/h...ing/weights-and-measures-for-wine-making.html


----------



## ShtWine (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. 

That first one is a nice link for approximate measures. (Which is probably the real culprit in all these wine tables on the internet...) I have something like that too. It looks like a good one.

The second talks about different standard measures, also good for those who were not aware of the border values. An English pint is 20% more beer per pint, not 20% alcohol. A common mistake. They too, admit to approximations and even show that when they say 30 grams, they really mean 28.35

But the third link seems to be just as confusing as the graphic in the thread starter. Let's use it to help me process strawberries:







So lets say I am making a 72 gallon batch of Strawberries from Fresh and I want to inoculate for any unwanted beasties. 

LD Carlson instructs: 1/4 teaspoon per 6 gallons of must Sodium Metabisulfite

I think to myself 

"Oh let's see hmmm. 1/4 teaspoon x (12 x 6gallon batches) is absolutely equal to 3 teaspoons or 1 tablespoon.

Using the table above should I add: 

16.8 grams 18.6 grams or 20 grams? 

(1/4 teaspoon=- 1.4g x 12 =16.8, 1 teaspoon =6.2g x 3 = 18.6, 1 tablespoon = 20g)

That's a variance of 3.2 on 20 so let's call it 16% from the highest to the lowest. I remember reading somewhere 1% CO2 in the air will not hurt you in the slightest, where a 5% concentration will kill you pretty quick.

16% seems significant enough to stop and say, STOP THE INSANITY! kidding. But really 16% seems like more than rounding errors...



------------------
Oh! I lost my i!
-Dave


----------



## jswordy (Feb 25, 2013)

I sure am glad I don't have these debates with myself. I just follow the recipe – if I'm using one – like I was baking a cake. Works every darned time.


----------

